# Nordstroms Aniversary Sale



## mitziedoll (Jul 15, 2006)

Did anyone else score anything cool? This is what I got:
  Dark True Religion straight leg joeys to tuck into boots for fall 109.00 72.00 off.
  Juicy couture pink terry gauchos 40.00 and short sleeve hoodie 51.00.
  Ben Sherman super cute black button down for work 38.00
  Charles David pointy boots (the only ones I have ever found comfortable 124.00, marked down from over 200.00.


----------



## MACActress (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm envious of the Juicy stuff you bought! This makes me want to go back soon =P 

I went yesterday and I got MAC, of course, a pointelle knit sweater/shirt thing in navy, some headbands, and a plain colored brown tshirt (all at BP) =)


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 15, 2006)

there is a nordstrom near us but the stuff online was just blah comared to past years... I am hoping to get to the store sometime before it ends


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 16, 2006)

DH bought this coat for me:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2900570/...bo=2382538&P=1

I also bought these boots:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2895375/...bo=2380029&P=1
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2895428/...bo=2380029&P=2

and these shoes:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2893377/...bo=2379991&P=2

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2910755/...bo=2379991&P=2

That's all for now...I need to go check out the clothes...


----------

